# Adding heated seats to Mk4 after the fact?



## Jon202 (May 13, 2003)

So, Mk4 Golf with premium cloth, but no heated seats. Is it possible to get this installed to the seats, or is it all in one, I'd have to replace the seats?
TIA.


----------



## thedrowningman (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Adding heated seats to Mk4 after the fact? (Jon202)*

You can add them. You would have to install the heater elements and the wiring and switch.


----------



## Jon202 (May 13, 2003)

Thank you. I'm guessing a dealer would do this as well, but change an arm and leg for labour. Just wanted to know if this was realistically possible.


----------



## creede (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jon202)*

Do it yourself, costs about $160 plus your time. There is a how to over at tdiclub.com in the upgrades, section.


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (creede)*

could not find the how to on tdiclub, can you help me to find it?


----------



## Jon202 (May 13, 2003)

Just called the Dealer's parts dept. Factory parts would be $500 Cad for each seat and back, so $2000 for the front seats, plus switches, wiring and install, would be close to $2800 Cad.


----------



## creede (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (ravipedrosa)*

sorry for the delay
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...73641
and
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...&vc=1


_Modified by creede at 9:49 AM 12-3-2004_


----------

